# Funny Feelings??



## SpookyPoe (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello everyone! So I have been up and down with my depersonalization the last few weeks, certain things are better and some things are worse.

So I have been recovering from DP by going with the flow, feeling it and having a tolerance for uncertainty. I have been seeing a therapist and doing a lot of writing about my young life since I have had episodes of DP since I was a young man. I've uncovered a lot of issues from my upbringing that have been instrumental in the development of my anxiety disorder and the understanding of that trauma and disorganized attachment has been critical in understanding why I react to certain things in certain ways.

This brings me to my current state, I notice my DP gets rough in the evening time and lately I have been feeling floaty and light in my head and arms. I smoked marijuana a couple months ago and wound up in the emergency room vomiting for a few hours, after that I was sort of stuck in this state of unreality. I feel like this fogged, heavy head and waves of numb/dizziness are probably my body trying to get this under control since I've had many good days lately.

My big question for a bit of comfort today is this: Anybody here experience a feeling like your body is floating like you're on a boat? Also, my head has waves of dizziness washing over it and it feels like my brain is a can of soda that I dropped down a flight of stairs, is any of this normal and have any of you experienced this? It would make me feel a little more safe knowing I'm not an isolated incident.

Thank you everyone for any reply you can manage!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yep all totally normal.

Sorry this board gets a lot of how i feel and introductions, i've taken it upon myself to reply to the 0 response ones.

Read both your posts, the drifting thing goes away in my experience, i use to feel like i was walking on clouds and my feet were not connected.

How long have you had DP and have you tried any treatments?


----------

